# This is for NYEric -- Thanks, Eric!



## SlipperFan (Jan 11, 2010)

Phrag. Incan Treasure (kovachii x longifolium) -- I'm not sure it's all the way open yet. So far, the ns is almost 5".


----------



## Gilda (Jan 11, 2010)

Bravo Dot !! :clap: Looks great !


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 11, 2010)

Pretty cool, congrats on flowering it Dot!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 11, 2010)

nice! it has a few more days and sepal-stretching before it's done


----------



## nikv (Jan 11, 2010)

Cool, but where is the bessae?


----------



## etex (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice! The color is great!!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love it! Amazing color, and it has a special charm.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 11, 2010)

Great colors.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## John M (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful! I expect that you'll get some waves in the petal edges over the next few days.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 11, 2010)

nikv said:


> Cool, but where is the bessae?


 Maybe that's why Dot has it and not Eric?


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 11, 2010)

:rollhappy::rollhappy:could be! 
I have a couple of these, I'll be happy if they turn out like that! What's the plant size like Dot?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 12, 2010)

To be totally honest, I generally hate it when besseae type Phrags are crossed with the greens. However, the combination of the petal stance and the kovachii purple make this one awesome!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 12, 2010)

Interesting and getting more so.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 12, 2010)

cool kovachii cross!!! I like it a lot!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 12, 2010)

Very nice and colourful...


----------



## Clark (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome!
Maybe when the dorsal gets out of the way we can get a tour of the inside of the pouch.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2010)

Your welcome. That has the closest color to Pk yet.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 12, 2010)

John M said:


> Beautiful! I expect that you'll get some waves in the petal edges over the next few days.


They are actually reflexing. I'll update the photo in a day or two.



goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy::rollhappy:could be!
> I have a couple of these, I'll be happy if they turn out like that! What's the plant size like Dot?


Huge -- more like longifolium than kovachii, from what I understand. My longifolium is larger (leaf span), but not by much.



NYEric said:


> Your welcome. That has the closest color to Pk yet.


It's very close, Eric -- very distinctive in color compared to anything else I have!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 12, 2010)

WOW!!! :clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice! Nice photo too as always!

Ramon


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 12, 2010)

This plant retained much of the kovachii colour and pouch. really nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2010)

Updated photo:
Unusual, I think, that the color has faded all over, including the synsepal and staminode. I liked the opening color better, but I think this happens with kovachii.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2010)

It's the parents, its trying to turn green!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 14, 2010)

yes, the color on mine was the same as yours in the beginning, then lightened as the flower got larger. it's interesting to note that the pouch and opening on your flower is a fair amount longer and more open than mine. be interesting to see if you also have four flowers....

nice spots!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> yes, the color on mine was the same as yours in the beginning, then lightened as the flower got larger. it's interesting to note that the pouch and opening on your flower is a fair amount longer and more open than mine. be interesting to see if you also have four flowers....
> 
> nice spots!



Good to know, Charles. I'll try to remember to update this when I know if that is the case.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2010)

I C 3!


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 15, 2010)

amazing how much it changed,is this one grown in a greenhouse? I wonder if it needs more humidity to keep the petals fro reflexing so much


----------



## e-spice (Jan 15, 2010)

I ain't too wild about the form obviously but I love the color and great photo too!

e-spice


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 15, 2010)

phrag guy said:


> amazing how much it changed,is this one grown in a greenhouse? I wonder if it needs more humidity to keep the petals fro reflexing so much


I wish!

It's in my sunroom, which has humidity about 45 - 50%. Doesn't seem to affect my other Phrags in bloom there. I suspect it's genetics -- kovachii petals reflex greatly as the flower ages. I'm happy it's at least symmetrical, and not bad for a first flower.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Bobc (Jan 15, 2010)

very nice. congrats.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2010)

This is the second plant to open a flower. Notice how different the interior of the pouch is.

The first plant is on it's fourth flower, and it looks the the magic number is 4, at least for this blooming. It will be interesting to see if that holds true for plant #2


----------



## Hera (Feb 27, 2010)

Beautiful spotting!! I like this one more than the first.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 27, 2010)

Much better form this time and that spotting in the pouch orifice is really cool!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 27, 2010)

Surprising how much the first flower changed. 
I do like this second one, hope it holds! :drool:
I see mine will be a surprise!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm glad you're doing well with it mine are doing nada!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 27, 2010)

Both are Beautiful Dot. It's amazing how this line of breeding changes over time, flower structure as well as color. It's going to be tuff on the AOS judges et al.


----------



## toddybear (Feb 27, 2010)

Great colour!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2010)

Interesting: I have had both plants in shows with the same judges. The first plant was in Grand Rapids in January, and got a blue ribbon for seedling blooming for the first time. The second one is in the Lansing show this weekend, and didn't get a single ribbon. I haven't measured them, but I think the second one is a little smaller than the first. That may be why. It also may have something to do with placement in the display. The first one had a place of prominence, and the second one was kind of buried among plants with more flowers, Like Phals and Cymbidiums. Who knows for sure?!

Another thing that is interesting to me about this flower is how it changes over time. This one, in the photo, doesn't look that great to me in terms of it's form, but as time went on, it became very symmetrical and graceful. The first one was like that, too.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 27, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting: I have had both plants in shows with the same judges. The first plant was in Grand Rapids in January, and got a blue ribbon for seedling blooming for the first time. The second one is in the Lansing show this weekend, and didn't get a single ribbon. I haven't measured them, but I think the second one is a little smaller than the first. That may be why. It also may have something to do with placement in the display. The first one had a place of prominence, and the second one was kind of buried among plants with more flowers, Like Phals and Cymbidiums. Who knows for sure?!



the judges that help at our cnyos orchid show are always preaching about having the proper placement for each plant, and how positioning and staging can greatly help plants to receive awards. I think your musing above is right on target; the buried flower won't get noticed and will be lost in the crowd. It sometimes might be better to have a few less flowering plants, if it means that more of them will get noticed and not stuck together in a display


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2010)

I decided to post photos of these two once more. They were both photographed at the "height" of their size and shape. Which one do you think is the best flower, and why?

First plant to flower, flower #4






Second plant to flower, flower #1


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 4, 2010)

That second flower is either a sumo wrestler or it is asking for a hug!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 4, 2010)

I favor # 2, fat petals and dorsal. I really like the color, and #2 is better colored. I really am not that fond of the shape. But as Herman Pigors told me, you breed first for color, then for size and finally you get the shape straightened out. This line of breeding still needs work.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2010)

I like #2, it shows both parents.


----------

